# tybee island



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

water temp 56 degrees.
water clarity slightly stained
active species small 6-10in whiting
small 8-12in bluefish(occasional)
gobs of spider crabs
decent catch of blue crabs
silver perch.
no swell very calm and flat.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks clinder for the report on conditions and fishing. It makes me wanna go fish.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Clinder...............where do you get your water temps from? I check the Savannah Morning news for the marine forecast and it said the beach water temp was 52, water was 56, and gulf stream was 77. These were yesterdays temps.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

hightidesurfshop.com has a report that includes beach temp, wave height, wind speed and direction, weather conditions, tide, and a picture of the beach from various points on the island and is updated every morning around 10 am like clockwork. Those guys are as serious about what they do as we are about fishing!!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool site. The paper gives the surf water temp at the light house, maybe its different cause of the river.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i do believe so. I no how serious those guys are about it so ive always went by it.


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

*Tybee in late March....*

Going to Savannah in late March and early April, job related. Would like to fish Tybee. What is hitting and what to use that time of year?
Thanks!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*cylinder*

my fishin bud and me are looking for a good fishin sopt in late march early april..will be in motor home.......how is rivers end campground,,,,JS


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

its nice and their will be plenty of fish around the beach and pier then also.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Clinder*

thanks ........if i need more info i will post......JS


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

oldmariner-
Late March/Early April is usually the time of year when we have a short run of respectable-sized pompano. They move up from Florida headed for the Outer Banks as the water temp hits around 68-70 and they don't stay long here, just a couple of weeks. The rest of the spring and summer we just see tiny baby pomps of less than a pound, but during the run I've caught some to 2 1/2 pounds. Live or fresh-dead shrimp is the best bait around here (sand fleas are better, but they're impossible to find on Tybee b/c of beach renourishment) and if you're not catching pomps, you should catch plenty of whiting. 
The best time for pomps is an hour before sunrise to 2 hours after sunrise. (they're early risers) I've found its also best to start fishing an hour before high tide to 2 hours after, and if that coincides with the sunrise, you should be in real luck!


----------



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

*Your Killing me*

All this talk is really getting to me. I can't wait till I'm able to get back down to fish. Winter FEVER I guess. FatBack, I sent you a e-mail also. I need to talk. Thanks. Your friend and FISHING partner.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

little tybee which is actually bigger than tybee is covered with sand fleas.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*pomps*

thanks for the info on the pomps smashed.let us know when they start bitin.


----------

